# What do you do with your extra damascus pieces?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 9, 2018)

I have bunches of scrap and was looking at it today and thought why not? A profile of our cat "Ja-Lin" .....what do you all do with your tiny pieces of scrap? Oh by the way I hand ground it with no pattern on my 2" X 48" belt grinder....except for the holes...LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2018)

That right there is cool meow.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## dehn0045 (Aug 9, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> That right there is cool meow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 12, 2018)

Ever thought about making wood carving knife blades out of them? They are quite small.


----------

